# The Curse Of Michael Myers Costume Life-sized



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Great mask isnt it?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The Return of Halloween 6 The Curse of Michael Myers costume/life-sized...another TOTS mask that looks pretty cool as it came, and I also will be cutting and styling the hair slightly. Here are some pics of it unstuffed and stuffed which makes a huge difference in itself.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

First pic Hair trimmed to the right length and ready for styling. Gonna give it that shorter, nappy, gnarly look like in the movie. 2nd pic Hair styled with gel and hairspray, oh yeah baby can't wait to see this on the life-sized!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Fantastic! I love you movie-accurate details like the bullet holes!


----------



## Lora90 (Apr 19, 2018)

another TOTS mask that looks pretty cool as it came, and I also will be cutting and styling the hair slightly


----------

